# squat CA movement



## Pheonix (Nov 25, 2011)

if you noticed in some of the other threads I don't believe the Occupy movement really has the best interest of the poorest 5%, I believe the movement to have the interest of the middle class at heart.
I would like to start a movement in CA to help those who are homeless. for awhile now I've been planning on using adverse possession to squat a farmhouse with land for goats. but I know that adverse possession rarely goes through all the way to title transfer. but we don't have to actually gain title to use it as a form of protest. 
my plan is to find and hire a real estate lawyer to file all required paperwork so we have to actually be evicted by the banks that own the property. fighting the eviction will cause the banks to spend even more money. another option is "cash for keys" where the bank will pay the tenants to leave the house and hand over the keys.
in order to make this the most effective we need to target the most expensive property the bank owns. that way they can't sell it and are bleeding money from the court cost and the eviction cost.
adverse possession in CA requires you to pay the property taxes that's why I stoped looking at Malibu mansions and started looking for a farm. also I would be happier on a farm then a mansion. but since we won't be trying to take over the property we don't have to pay the property tax (and if the banks don't pay the taxes then the government takes the property and the bank will be out even more money. (so I'd let the banks worry about the taxes)
I wish more people knew about adverse possession since everyone is losing their homes and the banks are benefiting from other people's misery. I think adverse possession is a good way for the people losing their homes to fight back against the banks. I want to help those new homeless people that are down on their luck and help them find a new home to squat. I don't want everyone to do this out of protest, some people need to do this out of necessity. those people that want to end up owning their squat will have to pay taxes and make improvements on the home. there are other requirements but these 2 are the most expensive.
what I'm proposing is simular to Homes not Jails based out of SF but geared more towards a protest but we will help those looking for a home as well. 
the objectives of my mission is to bring adverse possession out of it's secret closet buried in real estate legal mumbo jumbo, and let everyone know how they can use this law to their advantage. I believe the banks aren't really concerned with the Occupy movement right now since what the movement is doing doesn't really affect their daily business much, but my plan affects the banks were it hurts (in the wallet) applying a little bit more pressure. I would like to work with the Occupy movement to bring more unity between poor and middle-class.
adverse possession varies from state to state that's why I'm concentrating on CA, but every state has adverse possession and it's something that the real estate tycoons and the banks want striken from the books cause they know the potentual that law has to destroy the empire they built for themselves.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 25, 2011)

pheonix said:


> if you noticed in some of the other threads I don't believe the Occupy movement really has the best interest of the poorest 5%, I believe the movement to have the interest of the middle class at heart.
> I would like to start a movement in CA to help those who are homeless. for awhile now I've been planning on using adverse possession to squat a farmhouse with land for goats. but I know that adverse possession rarely goes through all the way to title transfer.



This is all I read. I'm in. If you guys are still there in a year and a half, I'm gonna join you. Goats are worth a fuck ton of loot too.


----------



## uncle steve (Nov 25, 2011)

i like what youre talking about. the first person i think of getting a hold of is max with take back the land. I think some of his tactics can be used as well...or at least im sure he would support this idea- I talked to him once about getting stuff together in L.A. but i havent kept up with it- i wasnt around for awhile... id recommend his help of some sort- http://takebacktheland.org/ basically in a nutshell- its an organization that houses homeless people in foreclosed homes. (of course i dont think adverse possession ended up working ... in fact i dont even think its been around long enough for that to happen) if something like this ends up happening keep me in touch. id love to help


----------



## Beegod Santana (Nov 26, 2011)

I think the banks have already shown that they have the power to rape the people whenever they fuck up and go broke. Go ahead and make the banks waste a ton of money, they'll just take it back from the tax payers. You do realize that the back takes on a 30-acre farm in California pretty much anywhere but the desert can easily exceed $10,000 even if the property's only been abandoned 5 yrs?


----------



## Nelco (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Pheonix (Nov 27, 2011)

ok I have a choice to make, here are my options.

SQUAT A FARM
this is a practical option for me since all I really want is to be a farmer and raise chickens, turkeys, goats and rabbits. I feel that if this movement is successful this option has the potential to raise me from poverty to middle-class. it also gives me a way to take care of myself while providing valuable meat and eggs to the community. I also have a great community picked out that has great fishing including salmon and and is close to woods and parks for hog hunting since I love pork but raising pigs is a chore that I don't want to deal with.

SQUAT A MANSION
this is direct action at it's finest, the banks don't care about the Occupy movement right now cause they aren't providing that big of a nuisence yet. but this is big, this will piss off the banks, this will hopefully start a revolt. if protesters are going to get raided let them raid us in a room with a 3 million dollar chandelier that is owned by the bank. but I don't want to take my dogs to a mansion cause if they tear shit up, I'm getting charged with felony damage to property.

the Occupy Movement has started programs to move homeless people into bank-owned foreclosures. when I emailed one of these people in charge of the program and told them about my idea to squat a farm. he emailed me real quick and seemed really enthusiastic in helping me. I emailed him back and mentioned the mansion plan and haven't heard from him yet. it's only been a day so far but now I think letting him know I'm an anarchist was a mistake and I might have lost his help because of it. so if anyone else tries to get help from one of these programs I suggest not letting them know any of your non-mainstream opinions. I don't think they want real squatters in their squats.


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 27, 2011)

http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/row/landsurveys/Study_material/California-Adverse-Possession.pdf

here is a webpage that defines the California Adverse Possession laws


----------



## luciferchrist (Nov 27, 2011)

Im totally down. Im already squatting in oakland at skeletor. Keep in touch,


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 5, 2012)

im currently working on keeping my families home that they have just been evicted from. ive been staring at the eviction and forclosure papers for a hot minute now. searching all i could on adverse possession(btw damn it feels good to be in cali cause, from the looks of things, itll only take me five years) now i know who owns my house and who owned my house. Bank of America forclosed the house on my aunt after raising her payment by 40% and then promptly sold the house to, get this, Bank of New York Mellon (1 Wall Street New York, NY 10005-2588
(212) 495-1784) Yes you read that right. After doing some research i found this (http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/08/04/new-york-attorney-general_n_919008.html).
The time frames are all too perfect for the banks to forclose the house, wait for the dust to settle, sell and evict. I have a friend who is studying law who, with the help of
her graduated friends and student pals, can prove that the house was wrongfully forclosed on leaving it in the ownership of nobody(aside from myself that
is). I spoke with one of my neighbors(ive been in and out of the neighborhood for the past 15 years) about my hopes for gaining adverse possession and she
has already tried to help one of our neighbors fight for her house(unfortunately the woman gave up) but my neighbor, the realtor, would like to appraise my house and lower my
property tax. the last time this house was appraised was in 09 and it has gone way down hill from there. She said shes been known to drop payments from
1400 to 600.

Ive got a mega team behind me and im ready to fight if i need to fight. The Bank of New York Mellon can try to move me from this spot but im quite certain that ive got dirt.


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 5, 2012)

hell ya im down for somethin like that and i grew up out in the middle of bfe and can do everythin from slopin hogs ta calvin ya ya i know im a redneck hillbilly biker mut


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 6, 2012)

Holy cow i may have come up on something(at least i hope its something. either the typo in all of the legal paperwork on my house is legit or theyll use the excuse of scriviner's error(theyres way too many of these errors to fall back on)

If someone was to buy a house and they got the suffix wrong would they still own that property. Like my moms house for example Cambridge ave. If someone bought it as Cambridge dr(which doesnt exist in visalia) would the buyer own the property or a figment of their imagination? It seems like thats kinda big to be a scriviner's error. No paperwork over the years says avenue...it all says drive.

any feedback?


----------



## Pheonix (Feb 6, 2012)

I've never went through any of that bank crap with my property just bought it out right then sold it out right and it was in central Oklahoma. but my warranty deed didn't go by address, in fact it didn't even have an address when I bought it, it went by a "legal description" of the property which is the exact measurements of the parameter of the property in relation to an exact survey point. I would assume that the description is changed by the bank to be shorted to just the address but the banks paperwork should have some sort of parcel # or something that will be how the county treasurer and auditor keep everything organized. but that was my experience on the subject


----------



## dprogram (Feb 21, 2012)

Pheonix is correct.


----------

